# DHG in a low tech setup?



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a native, collected DHG that is just starting to grow better after 8 months of being in there. I have high end of med light and Excel + EI once a week only type ferts.
It will work better if you have a dirt sub or Osmocote+ capsules in it. I don't have
either but do let the mulm stay in my tank for ground ferts. I think it helps and this
tank has been like that a long time so not just getting it in the sub.
But I think light is a main factor in this. Don't think it would work under 40 PAR but
might.


----------



## retcheto (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

It will probably survive given enough light. Likely will not thrive and spread as it used to without CO2. Like Raymond said this usually depends on substrate

Why don't you just keep running CO2? If your high tech tank crashed it was because you had too much light. Lowering light to low levels and keeping CO2 is still extremely beneficial to plants (especially plants like DHG).

medium light + DHG = pretty poor results
medium light + a little CO2 + DHG = better results

You don't necessarily need high light to take advantage of CO2


----------



## retcheto (Jun 19, 2015)

Klibs - I think too much light was definitely the problem. You're right that I should probably stick to a little CO2, but I want to give low tech a shot to simplify my life. The last straw for me was this weekend, I cleaned out the inline diffuser with some acidic cleaning solution I bought from Greenleaf Aquariums, I must not have rinsed it out well enough because a day later nearly all of my fish died. 

It was my mistake but I think I need to do some training wheels first, then slowly start adding some CO2 back in


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

35 PAR without floaters on mine and I now have floating plants and the DHG grows very slowly. Its been in my tank for a year.


----------



## Julie7778 (Apr 21, 2015)

I currently have dwarf Hairgrass in a pretty low tech. It's funny, I'm planning on adding co2 next week. 

Finnex stingray 12" 4W
CaribSea Sand 
Flourish comprehensive and Exel. 

Honestly, I wouldn't do it in low tech. I'm struggling right now because some of it is green and other parts are brown. I'm hoping with DIY co2 it'll grow better. 

Good luck!


----------



## retcheto (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for all of the advice

Jcstank how is 35 PAR working out for you? Any GSA growing on Anubias? I have my current sat+ pro turned down to 25% on all colors of light. Since its rated at 100 PAR I'm assuming it's at 25 PAR now. 

I'm about to put some floating plants in so maybe I should bump it up a bit.


----------

